# WC Info (1) Fort William



## Mul (Mar 17, 2018)

Yeh, ok the die-hards won't darken the doors of the Car-Park, but mebbe useful for those that do.


----------



## Floridaphill (Mar 21, 2018)

Mul said:


> Yeh, ok the die-hards won't darken the doors of the Car-Park, but mebbe useful for those that do.
> 
> View attachment 62001



From what I heard the hotel owner had an issue with a campervan / motorhome with a noisy generator in the car park which when challenged, the generator owner wasn't very reasonable.

To be fair there's been a blind eye turned there for years given there is a TRO in place, sounds like good will has been spoiled for the many.


----------



## Fazerloz (Mar 21, 2018)

Are the lovely local campsites open all year then.?


----------



## mickymost (Mar 21, 2018)

Typical some as. Ole spoiled it for others selfish must be the refurbished hotel opposite getting annoyed? :cheers:


----------



## mickymost (Mar 21, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> Are the lovely local campsites open all year then.?



Probably for those who want to pay for them? I don't but am happy to pay for car park as have all facilities on board! But this is another one to strike off shame..looks like Lidl car park then!

Regards mike


----------



## 2cv (Mar 21, 2018)

Sounds like another victim of the generator.


----------



## Wully (Mar 21, 2018)

Fort William is just a staging post to other far nicer places only ever stop for fuel and supplies there’s loads of nice spots just 10 minutes drive . If you look at the mixed coach motorhome carpark behind Morrison’s you’ll see hundreds of vans coming and going buying supplies fuel this must be a big part of local economy all take and no give I wonder if the hotel guy tells the buses turn engines off when there running it for AC or the trucks with the fridges running all night nope cos he’d get told where to go but a motorhomer tells him it’s a different story easy target and makes good reading on sites like this I’m not condoning the  genny guy just saying motor-homers are an easy target.


----------



## Floridaphill (Mar 21, 2018)

mickymost said:


> Typical some as. Ole spoiled it for others selfish must be the refurbished hotel opposite getting annoyed? :cheers:



You maybe confusing the building work which is not a hotel its Fort William council new HQ which was put in a refurbished old school.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Mar 21, 2018)

always stay in Glen Nevis campsite for a few days either on way up or vice versa, plenty of other far better wild sites.  Good for a recharge, laundery, dog friendly, nice pub/resteraunt with a view of Nevis with big wide spaces between vans - one of the better campsites.


----------

